# Help With Rod Selection



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I would appreciate any recommendations for a spinning rod that could handle about 2 oz. lures (such as Storms) and also be used for croaker fishing from a boat. Thanks!


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

in general u will want different rods for casting and bottom fishing. the flimsy tips of g loomis rods are the best i have found for light plastic casting. just about anything else with a stiffer tip would work for catching croakers.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

gus,

thanks for your reply!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Tica Dolphin work great...lite, and seem to have the power when you need it...just a thought...


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

i do like the dolphin series a lot - its what i use for tog fishing. phil what do u want to spend budget-wise. those g loomis rods are pricey - i have a few that were like 175 each, but they sure can cast the light stuff.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Gus,

I have a couple Ticas and like them but that longer handle on surf rods gets in the way when moving around a boat. Looking at maybe a medium heavy Teramar or Tidemaster.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

7 ft ML uglystik tiger is all you need!!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

I use one of the heavier BPS Inshore Extremes. One of them is rated up to 2oz and is quite light.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Chump,

I saw the rod (BPS Inshore Extreme) you're talking about and am considering that as well... if it goes on sale! Like that you can get a 2-piece rod option unlike other brands.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

Fish'n Phil said:


> Gus,
> 
> I have a couple Ticas and like them but that longer handle on surf rods gets in the way when moving around a boat. Looking at maybe a medium heavy Teramar or Tidemaster.


i have a st croix that i use for flounder fishing - they are pretty nice. take a look at the new trevallas - that is a very lightweight rod and it will literally bend in half. it wont be any good for casting really light stiff but will be a great bottom rod and for casting 3 oz on up. ill be picking up one of those at some point.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks Gus... will take a look.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Fish'n Phil said:


> Chump,
> 
> I saw the rod (BPS Inshore Extreme) you're talking about and am considering that as well... if it goes on sale! Like that you can get a 2-piece rod option unlike other brands.


Fish'n Phil, it goes on sale all the time. Otherwise, they send you 10% coupons all the time. Also, keep checking their website. They'll have it on sale on their website a lot. All you have to do is print it out and they'll price match it.

Lastly, I was able to get BPS rods for cheap from Randy, so I'm sure Greg will be able to hook you up as well.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks Chump!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

No worries, Fish'n Phil. Happy to help.


----------

